# pink....



## Frankie Fan (Apr 3, 2007)

hi, my mantis has a shade of pink on his eyes...is this a natural colouring or is there something behind it?


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

What kind of mantis? If it's normal otherwise I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Frankie Fan (Apr 3, 2007)

giant asian mantis


----------

